# Am I crazy?



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So the judge at our fair asked my daughter while she was showing her doeling where her patents were. She then came over to the side of the ring a proceeded to tell my husband and I that our goats where structurally no good. She told us they were too "flat chested" and too "tucked up in their chest floor". Maybe I'm crazy, but I thought those were good traits! ???? 

Just curious what you all thought about this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...that is really bold of the judge to do....  

Do you have any pics... so we can help further? 

I take it this is boer...what class..is this a Doe...buck or wether?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That just seems WEIRD! I've only been in one show, but the judges were really encouraging...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow that is just crazy! Judges should be there to encourage children and their parents. I agree with Pam, pics of them might be helpful.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow...Umm...I'd probably have a few words for that judge if they did that in front of my kids while they were showing! If they were concerned they should have taken a break after that class, and come to find you and talk to you about their concerns, or something a little more respectful towards your kids, I'm so sorry this happened to you/your kids.

I agree, I'd post some pictures.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That was pretty rude. A good judge would critique on the good and the bad, so you can improve your herd.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes boer goats. I'll try to get a couple pics tonight. I was so upset at the show that I forgot to take any pics there! She said they needed to be deep chested with a pointy brisket. Exact opposite if what I have always tried to produce. ???? Just not sure where she was coming from.

And yes...pretty rude and guttsy to do what she did.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow! Ummm......That's just a little uncalled for! Yes you do want an extended brisket. That's why when I judge pics of people's goats on here I comment on the good and the bad. I don't want people to think I'm rude!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That judge was totally out of line!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in posting pics. We were on our way to state fair. Here are pics of the wethers and a doeling that the county judge claimed to be structually bad. The wethers were Grand and Res Grand at state fair and the doeling was res jr doe.

Wish that lady who calls herself a judge was there to watch and learn!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think they look good! Especially like the traditional wether. Some judges are just super critical and then some just don't know half of what they think they know. Its all subjective. I've been lucky to show under fairly good judges. Either way I'm not seeing what she means. They all look good to me!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

"Grand and Res Grand" I think that speaks for itself. Some judges know nothing about a goat. 

The county here has three Ag teachers, they vote on who the judges will be for the county fair. It is a small community, so you can see where this is going.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too ...do not see anything wrong....I think the judge just had a bad hair day or something.... :wink:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL! Thanks all. I feel better now.
:wink: 
Always makes ya question what you're doing with your program (just a little) when someone dumps on ya like that. Good to have a few other opinions.

Thank you all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.... :thumb: 


the judge was wrong IMO... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great to me! Congrats on the state fair results!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats! That judge seemed rude :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm agreeing with everyone here. Our dairy goat judge was teaching our kids how to judge and she insisted that always find something to commend in each animal. Even a seriously ugly doe can be commended for her amazing pet qualities. :wink:


----------

